# Quill Lakes Goose



## ghggroundforce (Aug 21, 2009)

Shot this goose on Saturday, it appears to be a quill lakes goose, but I have never seen or heard of a quill in a lesser. I am just wondering if any of you have ever seen one of these before, or how common they are. Thanks


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Never shot one but would love to. Great picts thanks for sharing. I'd put that goose on the wall.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Those Quill geese are cool! We have shot lots of those little buggers, but yours is actually one of the coolest I have seen. I would put that on the wall for sure, great goose.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome looking goose!!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

better see if you can find a good taxidermist.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

very very rare to be that white! wall hanger for sure. and yes lessers can get the genetic as well. more popular in big geese but there have been known to have a few lessers to have had it. But find yourself a hell of taxidermist and get that thing mounted


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow! That's gotta be the coolest goose i've ever seen, i'd put it on the wall!


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

That is honestly really cool! wow nice bird shes a beaut! Wall mounter for sure!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrats...That's a wall hanger!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

MOUNT THAT SUCKER FOR SURE!! :thumb: ...on the wall of course. :rollin:


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

how rare is a quill lakes big canada goose? Got one last weekend and not sure if it is worthing going on the wall. One other question do your birds have white pigment on the bottom of the webbed feet? because the one i got does


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

The white on the feet from my understanding is from standing on frozen lakes or fields and get frost bite, losing there pigment


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

The white on the foot is prob frostbite. Shot a green head last weekend that its foot was completely white and was coverd in a quater inch of ice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never seen the albino features in a lesser before, just big geese. Very cool.


----------



## Cootshoot (Dec 18, 2010)

congrats, awesome goose for sure, post up the pics of the mount when its done


----------

